# Should we consider trading Amare???



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Now hear me out before you slam me four rows into the seats...

Do you guys think Amare will eventually be the true leader of this team and bring us to the promise land?

I love Amare and would hate the thought of trading him but Nash will be a year older and then we have that Big Cactus(Shaq) that broke his promise...

We have to go through years with no first roud draft picks and as much as I hate to say it, we will go through a decline now...

The window of oppurtuninty has been shut on our finger tips and as much as the Western confrence has gotten better and stronger...

I just can't see how we can get better with the lineup we have now and the question you have to ask yourself is: Can you see Amare being a true leader of this team?

Thoughts?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, at least we have ATL's pick this yr and our own next yr. This team might not make the playoffs, so, we'd have that start for rebuilding. We don't have the late pick this yr and 2010's. 2010 one could really hurt.

As far as trading Amare, a few of us were tempted and actually wanted it to happen last yr when the rumored 3 way between ATL-MIN-PHX was going down. When in reality it was just ATL-MIN talking (or so they say). Suns always seem to deny Amare talk. But ATL would've gotten Amare and their pick back from us, Wolves would have gotten #3, #11 pick, and we would have gotten KG. Of course, there had to be more components to make it work. Few of us who wanted to do it, because we had those concerns like you did, as well as the knee. Though he showed this yr his knee is fine, at least for right now.

But now, there's no guy out there like that to try to get for Amare. Then Marion screwed us when he didn't want to go to Boston, and a month later demanded a trade. But I think we might as well stick with him until after we try another attempt at rebuilding from this current group. Then again, if I had it my way, we'd start rebuilding this yr and get rid of everyone we could, except Amare. At least for now. I'd listen to offers, of course, just to see. He may not be a true leader, or the guy we need him to be, but he's still a major talent and still just 25. Paul Silas, who will probably get hired as an assistant really wants to work with him on defense.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

If he plays better defense and doesn't force some shots up and passes for a better shot then I think he will be a leader. We/He needs that defensive edge for him to be like KG, TD. Hopefully if Silas is signed he does some serious work on that side of his game.

I don't think we will drop out of the playoffs just yet, Shaq is still serviceable, same with Bell and Nash. I think this season hinges more on Boris Diaw, and what he can do for us, because he is probably going to recieve more playing time. If Boris doesn't become a constant force, then we will break at the SF. Hill is very good when healthy.

I think when the Big Talker's contract expires in 2 seasons, that will mark the true decline to mediocracy for us. Currently, this line-up will be good for a 4-8 place finish if they can grab the most effective coach, 2 hard playing benchplayers of which 1 is a vet PG so we don't rely on Barbosa's point play, and also sign Skinner and perhaps Giricek if there isn't any better shooter out there.

Barbosa is the easiest player to trade, no one can move Diaw with that 9 million price tag as much as we may want. But I'm not really expecting a trade from Kerr, just this coaching change.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He doesn't have the "on the court" presence to be a leader in the same vein as a Bryant or Paul or someone, but your best player doesn't have to necessarily be the team leader to be successful.

I wouldn't trade him. Once our old dudes are gone, it would still be easy to build a good to great team around him because almost by himself he pretty much eliminates any potential offensive woes. With just him, a heady, distributing point guard and a perimeter shooter you're pretty much guaranteed a team that shoots 47% and scores 100~+ a night. We know that kind of offense is more than enough to win if you have the defense to back it up. So then it just comes down to having the right combination of defensive role players and a coach who will actually emphasize defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If what I've heard about him are true, then he needs to go. (tries to sleep with teammates' significant others, derides teammates in front of other players, and generally unliked by the rest of the team)


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^What??! Amare does that?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> If what I've heard about him are true, then he needs to go. (tries to sleep with teammates' significant others, derides teammates in front of other players, and generally unliked by the rest of the team)


Really? I wouldn't expect that from him.

In response to main question I will leave it as a simple NO. He is far too good to be traded away and he did quite well when Shaq came around, I don't think he is the problem.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If it were true, I think they would've gotten rid of him already.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

you should definitely trade Amare... to ZNew ZJersey...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It's never gonna happen but I don't think I'd mind trading him for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> If it were true, I think they would've gotten rid of him already.


It's why Marion and he had such a rift.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They made it like the rift was such a big deal. They wouldn't communicate or congratulate each other during games or after if something like that happened.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the young core were building out here in PHX. Amare, Barbosa, Diaw is a solid unit to build around for the coming years. Sure each player has flaws to their game, but they can only get better. They should all become wiser players with experience. Amare will only get better defensively. The organization needs to snag a young center in a deal that doesn't include the core.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> tries to sleep with teammates' significant others


Do you have a source?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Arclite said:


> Do you have a source?


my brother's friend's dad works with the players.


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Yeah man unless you can back that accusation up with a source its bull.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Roca said:


> Yeah man unless you can back that accusation up with a source its bull.


Ok, take it as you wish. I didn't make this up, but whatever.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> my brother's friend's dad works with the players.


I thought that was a joke until your last post above me. Weird.

But to be honest, if we're judging players off of their persona now we're looking at a pretty short list of guys we would want.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The only way I would even consider tradeing Amare is if it was to the Bulls. I would do put a package together to get Deng and the #1 pick and draft Darek Rose. Then I would shop Steve Nash.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> If what I've heard about him are true, then he needs to go. (tries to sleep with teammates' significant others, derides teammates in front of other players, and generally unliked by the rest of the team)





IceMan23and3 said:


> my brother's friend's dad works with the players.


While we're at it I heard that he came up with a cure for cancer, eliminated poverty across the world, made peace with aliens, and fixed the ozone layer. Oh and he did this all while learning to fly and shoot laser beams out of his arse. And I'm pretty sure it's true because I heard this from my cousin's sister's friend's mother who's a janitor there. Thus, I say we keep him because if he can do all that then he can most certainly learn to play consistent defense at a high intensity level. Woot! :yay:

P.S. - He also learned to :smoothcriminal:

eace:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> While we're at it I heard that he came up with a cure for cancer, eliminated poverty across the world, made peace with aliens, and fixed the ozone layer. Oh and he did this all while learning to fly and shoot laser beams out of his arse. And I'm pretty sure it's true because I heard this from my cousin's sister's friend's mother who's a janitor there. Thus, I say we keep him because if he can do all that then he can most certainly learn to play consistent defense at a high intensity level. Woot! :yay:
> 
> P.S. - He also learned to :smoothcriminal:
> 
> eace:


Ok, nevermind.... NBA players are all really nice guys and never act selfishly. In fact, they are regarded as some of the best tippers, the most faithful to their spouses, and overall best role models in society. Not to mention nearly every NBA player is a member of MENSA. But if you find it too unbelievable that he made a move on Marion's girlfriend, so unbelievable that it is in the same vein as him curing cancer, then there's no point in debating. If you find it too unbelievable that he's a dick and Joe Johnson disliked him enough to leave a good situation then fine. It's weird that the 2005-2006 team had some "magical" chemistry and then all of a sudden the team has "chemistry" issues when Amare rejoins the team. In fact, I don't need to debate with anyone about this, I informed you what I heard from people within the organization, if you don't want to accept it then don't.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Cavs fan wants to trade expiring contract to Nuggets for 23 years old Melo.

So ...

You will get expiring contract for Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Cavs fan wants to trade expiring contract to Nuggets for 23 years old Melo.
> 
> So ...
> 
> You will get expiring contract for Amare.



Suns fans don't want expiring contract.

So ...

We will not get expiring contract for Amare.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Ok, nevermind.... NBA players are all really nice guys and never act selfishly. In fact, they are regarded as some of the best tippers, the most faithful to their spouses, and overall best role models in society. Not to mention nearly every NBA player is a member of MENSA. But if you find it too unbelievable that he made a move on Marion's girlfriend, so unbelievable that it is in the same vein as him curing cancer, then there's no point in debating. If you find it too unbelievable that he's a dick and Joe Johnson disliked him enough to leave a good situation then fine. It's weird that the 2005-2006 team had some "magical" chemistry and then all of a sudden the team has "chemistry" issues when Amare rejoins the team. In fact, I don't need to debate with anyone about this, I informed you what I heard from people within the organization, if you don't want to accept it then don't.


What Suns were you following? Joe Johnson left the Suns because of how poorly Suns management treated his contract situation in the summer and season before he left, and more importantly, he wanted to shine and play a bigger role on another team. As for Marion, I'm pretty sure everyone that's followed the Suns knows he' always had trouble being the third-wheel on this team. I'm not saying Amare's an angel but he's not the cancer that you're making him out to be.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I've noticed that team chemistry has actually gotten better since Marion left, and he's the only person who I've heard has had any issues with Amare that we still have, "according to my source".

But what does one of the trainers for the Suns know. Not as much as your brother's friend's dad, I imagine. 4th hand information > 1st hand.

I'm going to have to ask the guy what his name is next time I see him, he's a pretty neat dude. Said he works primarily on the upper body and arms.

On an entirely separate note, there's absolutely no reason to trade Amare. He's one of the best players in the league and has a world of time to work on his game and mature as both a player and person.


----------

